# Soundiron - Hyperion Strings Micro Trailer Scoring Competition! (Ended)



## Craig Peters (Jul 30, 2018)

*It's time for another scoring challenge*!
We are inviting you to show off your composing skills for a shot to win some awesome prizes!​

All you need to do is download the trailer *here*. Then use any tools you like to replace the music and sound fx with your own original score. Get as creative as you want! When you’re done, upload your video to YouTube and submit your link at *this location*. We’ll choose our favorite submission and announce the winner Friday, August 3rd!



*You can watch the original Hyperion Strings Micro trailer here




*​
*If you’re selected as the winner with the best overall entry, you’ll receive a free copy of Hyperion Strings Micro, plus free upgrades to Hyperion Strings Elements and the full Hyperion Symphonic Strings as they’re released, plus another $50 in Soundiron store credit, to use toward any other library you’d like right now!!
*
*Good luck and we look forward to all your entries!*​


----------



## Craig Peters (Aug 7, 2018)

We want to thank everyone who participated in the Hyperion Strings Micro Trailer Scoring Competition!

The winner is Benoit Laferriere! We felt this entry had great energy and did an amazing job of blending orchestral and electronic elements together.

There were so many amazing entries and it was not easy judging this competition. We will have more contests and competitions in the future so stay tuned!

Watch Beniot Laferriere’s Competition Entry
​


----------

